# 10g Globe l'Attente



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

where is the greener HC?


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

mumushummus said:


> where is the greener HC?


what? there isn't any HC in here, I don't have the lighting or CO2 to grow it.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Very lush tank. I like it!


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful. Very natural looking.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks great! Are you going to add something to fill the "gap" in the middle of the tank? Or is the "gap" just me? Thanks for shareing!


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

JakeJ said:


> It looks great! Are you going to add something to fill the "gap" in the middle of the tank? Or is the "gap" just me? Thanks for shareing!


i dont know actually. I haven't decided yet. I still have a bunch of anubias nana left from my other tank, so I'll throw some in there and see how it looks i guess. 

i was thinking before that i would just leave it open like that and sorta have one of those 'river' or 'pathway' looks, but then the anubias hastifolia in the back just looks leggy and awkward. I also think I need a few more different colored crypts, its getting too monochromatic.

thanks for the comments, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

new pictures after winter break... i've filled in the awkward gap in the middle, and the plants have acclimated to the different lighting and stuff. check it out!










thank you!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks awesome! Very well done 
You did a good job transitioning from tall plants to short plants, IMO.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Lookin' good! roud:roud:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW how do you come up with such beautiful names for your tanks?


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> BTW how do you come up with such beautiful names for your tanks?


i just go to dictionary.com and translate silly things into french... you know, its a trendy thing :wink:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

demosthenes said:


> new pictures after winter break... i've filled in the awkward gap in the middle, and the plants have acclimated to the different lighting and stuff. check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l really like the shading of the tall leaves over the small really eye catching plus those stones really go along with the plants. great job!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the tank

I bet you have alot more than 10-15watts of actual light getting in the tank. It looks brighter than mine with 20wt of pc on it.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i love the open space in the front so cool.


----------

